# Need a Home for a GSP



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

My friend has to get rid of his female German Shorthair Pointer. She is a great little dog. If you or anyone you know is interested, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## gwhit67 (Dec 20, 2009)

Any pics? Price?


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

PM Sent


----------

